# Outdoors > Fishing >  Whitebaiting!

## madmaori

anyone doing any good yet?
decent swell rolling in here so I don't think I will be doing any here this weekend!
has been a bit slow here so far on the days I have been out , the odd bit here and there but no big runs as of yet.
hoping it might turn on next month!

----------


## R93

> anyone doing any good yet?
> decent swell rolling in here so I don't think I will be doing any here this weekend!
> has been a bit slow here so far on the days I have been out , the odd bit here and there but no big runs as of yet.
> hoping it might turn on next month!


I went out a couple times when last home. 
Caught enough for a couple feeds that were devoured straight away. 
Have been asking contacts everyday while I have been at work and it is by all accounts, still quiet. 

We have a bit much snow around in the hills and water temp might be the reason it is slow. The next big tides might start it off. 
Have from the start of October till the end of the season off so I am hoping it shows up then. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Mate's in the Bay have been doing ok.
A mate on the coast yesterday had a good haul as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Mate's in the Bay have been doing ok.
> A mate on the coast yesterday had a good haul as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


West Coast of the mainland? 
Or up there? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

[QUOTE=R93;640045]I went out a couple times when last home. 
Caught enough for a couple feeds that were devoured straight away. 
Have been asking contacts everyday while I have been at work and it is by all accounts, still quiet. 

We have a bit much snow around in the hills and water temp might be the reason it is slow. The next big tides might start it off. 
Have from the start of October till the end of the season off so I am hoping it shows up then. 

Sent from my SM

so you reckon once the water warms up then the bait start rolling in a bit better?
bloody hell that's a decent bit of time off , perfect timing for a number of days on the water chasing those elusive little buggers!

----------


## BRADS

> West Coast of the mainland? 
> Or up there? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Down buy you mate

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Down buy you mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Good to know. Whitebaiters that do well are cagey at the best of times. 

I know bugger all stands are catching. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

[QUOTE=madmaori;640056]


> I went out a couple times when last home. 
> Caught enough for a couple feeds that were devoured straight away. 
> Have been asking contacts everyday while I have been at work and it is by all accounts, still quiet. 
> 
> We have a bit much snow around in the hills and water temp might be the reason it is slow. The next big tides might start it off. 
> Have from the start of October till the end of the season off so I am hoping it shows up then. 
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> ...


I am no expert but always catch better when I can't see snow in the front country. 

Apart from last year I never used to bother fishing until october or I heard there was a bit around anyway. 
When and if it is going to run it will run even if in flood. 
Had some of my biggest catches in shitty weather and river in fresh. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Rivers have been  mostly  dirty in Canterbury , the odd catch but quiet so far . Net hasn't got wet yet .

----------


## R93

> Rivers have been  mostly  dirty in Canterbury , the odd catch but quiet so far . Net hasn't got wet yet .


Looking at the extended forecast it doesn't look good for a while. 

I might time it right with my time home for once. 
Need the nor west rain to warm the place up tho. 

Hunting should be good to get the freezer full at least. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I like whitebait just in case any of you guys need some freezer room  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> I like whitebait just in case any of you guys need some freezer room


Come down and catch some. I have heaps of spare gear. 

I get 50% tho

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Come down and catch some. I have heaps of spare gear. 
> 
> I get 50% tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Spare time is mostly why I dont catch any but the MIL is in hoki and the wife was talking about going to the coast next weekend.......
Are you home?

----------


## R93

> Spare time is mostly why I dont catch any but the MIL is in hoki and the wife was talking about going to the coast next weekend.......
> Are you home?


Na. Not back till the 6th. 6 weeks off tho

Rivers will be in flood going by the forecast anyway. 

Leave it till the following if weather is good. I have messaged heaps of people and there is bugger all happening on the rivers I fish. Kilo here and there and that's it.
 This fresh coming thru could help they reckon. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

not a bad day on the river yesterday , would have ended up with about a kilo and a mate got just over a pound.
shit tides for the working man for the next week or so though  :Snooty:

----------


## Biggun708

still a fine way of doing f all... BOP doing well this morning..

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Just having breakfast then going to mow the lawns, after that I am heading out for the 1st time this season. Nice gentle norwester blowing, sea flattening off nicely. I will give you a report when I get home.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Ok folks, a short lived trip to the river before disaster struck and I am lucky to be alive  :Oh Noes:   I am a veteran of 43 years whitebaiting, Dad started taking me out at the age of 5 so I got to learn all the currents, the waves, tides conditions etc so without blowing my own trumpet I am very experienced when it comes to whitebaiting. 

Now what happened? I guess fatigue played a big part in it as I am still sore from my trip rabbit shooting so when I started swinging the net I could feel the body crying out in pain, secondly the norwester started blowing a gale so that took the strength out of me and then there was the out going tide which with a rough surf became hazardous. 

Bottom line is a big surge came and it turned me inside out so with the net dragging me towards the current I looked behind me thinking the wave must be well through it's push but no it just kept pushing and soon I was in a deep hole rocketing towards the main current.

I have rehearsed this event many times in my head over the years so was ready for this moment, I went under and gulped down 2 big gob fulls of water so the first thing I did was let go of the whitebait net then pulled the release buckle on my dive belt which attaches my catch bucket so I then came to the surface. Although I am not a swimmers arsehole the next part in the strategy was to swim with the current on an angle and luckily one of the other whitebaiters hield his net out which I gratefully grabbed and I got back to shore absolutely rooted.  

Now before anyone says were you wearing a life jacket I can tell you I did try it a couple of times however when you are constantly chest high in water and sometimes the waves crashing over your head the life jackets pick you up off your feet and you become too buoyant which is a hazard so it's far safer not to wear one.

I can report the whitebait were not running at the time, only shoals of 6's - 10's max but they could have picked up with the incoming tide. Never mind I have cheated death today so I called into super liquor and bought some Jim Beam to celebrate my survival. 

Photo of me before I started whitebaiting, happy in anticipation 
 

Photo after the event


Sorry to be so long wined on your thread but I thought I should share this experience

----------


## R93

Almost the sencond to go this season. Good to see you are here to tell the tail. 

There are a few every year that succumb to the lure of the stupid little fish. 

I hate scooping at the best of times. Get a sock net and find a safe spot up river. 
You will catch more without risking your neck and if you know where to site it (there is a knack) with no effort. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Glad you are ok and can tell the tail.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wife going to Grey and Hoki in the weekend....should I go with and beg/borrow a net and bucket or stay home and go for a hunt or rod fish?

----------


## R93

> Wife going to Grey and Hoki in the weekend....should I go with and beg/borrow a net and bucket or stay home and go for a hunt or rod fish?


Weather is poos mate. Remind me closer to the time and I will get the river conditions for you. Better off baching for the weekend. 

I would lend ya my gear but it is locked the boat shed and I have the only key which is in my truck in chch. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Glad you are ok and can tell the tail.


Cheers VC

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Almost the sencond to go this season. Good to see you are here to tell the tail. 
> 
> There are a few every year that succumb to the lure of the stupid little fish. 
> 
> I hate scooping at the best of times. Get a sock net and find a safe spot up river. 
> You will catch more without risking your neck and if you know where to site it (there is a knack) with no effort. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks R93, I am back on the hunt for another scoop net. Your advice is very solid however I do love whitebaiting the surf, maybe I'm getting a bit old for that game but another lesson learned and maybe I just have to take it a bit easier. Another good river close by does fish well up river so that is an option. Thanks again  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Thanks R93, I am back on the hunt for another scoop net. Your advice is very solid however I do love whitebaiting the surf, maybe I'm getting a bit old for that game but another lesson learned and maybe I just have to take it a bit easier. Another good river close by does fish well up river so that is an option. Thanks again


Once you learn to read the river you will always catch more than what you will scooping the surf. 
The bait that goes around people standing up to their necks in water would be 1000x what they catch. 

I have had some huge days scooping when younger but in easier water where the bait was forced to the edges. 
Now I setup, sit back and look at the mountains or even have a flick for the odd trout that scares my bait. 
Setup at the start and pull in at the end. 

I have only had to empty my net a couple times in-between. It would hold 50kg easy anymore and you risk ripping the net getting it out of the water. 
Can be pretty boring until the bait runs and you find you have set wrong and it is going around you. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> Glad you are ok and can tell the tail.


+1 I'm bllody glad you had a saftey plan and you took it and it worked... shit that was nasty as reading let alone being the poor bugger in the surf.

----------


## madmaori

> Attachment 76159still a fine way of doing f all... BOP doing well this morning..


How did you get on @Biggun708

----------


## Biggun708

> How did you get on @Biggun708


Started of real well at the beginning of the tide... Just tapered off to nothing by the end... Ended up with just under a kilo...

----------


## Biggun708

> Started of real well at the beginning of the tide... Just tapered off to nothing by the end... Ended up with just under a kilo...


Gotta be happy sitting by the river though!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Once you learn to read the river you will always catch more than what you will scooping the surf. 
> The bait that goes around people standing up to their necks in water would be 1000x what they catch. 
> 
> I have had some huge days scooping when younger but in easier water where the bait was forced to the edges. 
> Now I setup, sit back and look at the mountains or even have a flick for the odd trout that scares my bait. 
> Setup at the start and pull in at the end. 
> 
> I have only had to empty my net a couple times in-between. It would hold 50kg easy anymore and you risk ripping the net getting it out of the water. 
> Can be pretty boring until the bait runs and you find you have set wrong and it is going around you. 
> ...


Certain rivers fish better up river than others, unfortunately the Waitaki isn't one of them. I have been to the West coast and fished the Moraki (or Blue as we call it) just up from Heast. It fishes well in the surf and up river (best if you have a stand) my mates brother had the best stand on the river and I know what you mean about bucketing the whitebait out of the net to stop it from splitting open. The Waitaki where I whitebait does not fish well up river so it's surf fishing or nothing. You do have good advice  so thanks for your input, I have just finished making my new frame and am almost finished my catch bucket so getting ready again. I have down sized the net a wee bit due to getting older  :Oh Noes:

----------


## R93

I know the blue very well. Probably had a net in every fishable river from the Grey to Big Bay at one time or another. Never fished north of the Grey for some reason. 

I wonder why the waitaki doesn't fish good up river. Bait has to go up there or does it filter off up side creeks and drains? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> I know the blue very well. Probably had a net in every fishable river from the Grey to Big Bay at one time or another. Never fished north of the Grey for some reason. 
> 
> I wonder why it doesn't fish good up river. Bait has to go up there or does it filter off up side creeks and drains? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Seems to just drift around the mouth, on very rear occasions some have been caught up river but not very far up. It is a very fast flowing river and they seem to come up the surf as far as the v then once they hit the main current you don't seem to catch it. When the mouth gets shaped a certain way you can catch a bit but not far up river for some reason and not many bother trying.

----------


## R93

> Seems to just drift around the mouth, on very rear occasions some have been caught up river but not very far up. It is a very fast flowing river and they seem to come up the surf as far as the v then once they hit the main current you don't seem to catch it. When the mouth gets shaped a certain way you can catch a bit but not far up river for some reason and not many bother trying.


Makes sense. 

Sounds like a clear Creek I know near Haast. It's not the current it is it just doesn't go to favorable spawning ground. No slow feeder creeks or swamp. 

You can have huge catches of whitebait going up one day and heading back to sea the next. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Interesting. 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Heard yesterday the Haast and Arawhata are fishing well
Seems to be a reverse of last season - where the Karamea etc kicked way before Westland Rivers 
Apparently in the Arawhata a chap was in the river in his undies rolling the net up the bank as he couldn’t lift it

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I got 4 Kg's today, the bait have been running all week at the Waitaki

----------


## R93

I have heard a bit has shown up here at home as well. 
Might get out after this weather goes thru. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> I have heard a bit has shown up here at home as well. 
> Might get out after this weather goes thru. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do you chaps use this Weather site 
I have for years - its the best by far - in my view 

New Zealand South Island Weather Forecast

----------


## R93

> Do you chaps use this Weather site 
> I have for years - its the best by far - in my view 
> 
> New Zealand South Island Weather Forecast


I use it but not exclusively. It is not really  accurate enough for the coast, especially for anything long range just due to our climate. But yeah would be one of the best sites for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> I use it but not exclusively. It is not really  accurate enough for the coast, especially for anything long range just due to our climate. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I actually thought it very good for West Coast - but not so good for us on top of S Island.

Now before I forget - you and a couple of others were talking recently about best sand-fly deterrents 
Was it the 50/50 baby oil/Dettol that you liked or the one in the supermarket (can’t remember name)

----------


## R93

Metvuw is good. I have another one I use that has detailed stuff for the Haast region. It's on my desktop can't remember the name. 

Bushmans is the best I have used. Aussie stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I actually thought it very good for West Coast - but not so good for us on top of S Island.
> 
> Now before I forget - you and a couple of others were talking recently about best sand-fly deterrents 
> Was it the 50/50 baby oil/Dettol that you liked or the one in the supermarket (can’t remember name)


Deet end of.

----------


## veitnamcam

Will buy a couple kilo of fresh frozen clean bait if anybody happens to have some spare.

----------


## R93

> Will buy a couple kilo of fresh frozen clean bait if anybody happens to have some spare.


When do you need it? 
If not in a rush I will bring you some up when I come up for a snap. No charge of course. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Metvuw is good. I have another one I use that has detailed stuff for the Haast region. It's on my desktop can't remember the name. 
> 
> Bushmans is the best I have used. Aussie stuff. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Pissing down here at mo
Yes - it was the Bushman one - from supermarket you said for memory

Metvu is the one I posted above
Victoria University
That page above is SI 10 day - they have many pages of other weather fromats

----------


## R93

> Pissing down here at mo
> Yes - it was the Bushman one - from supermarket you said for memory


Chemist or sports shops usually have it. 

I got a heap from work so haven't bought any for a while. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

nice to hear they have shown up down there!
not much happening up here haven't got the net wet for the last week or so.....case of white dog from not catching much I guess  :Grin: 
rivers are really high up here now so it will be another week before I go for a scoop....hopefully by that stage they are moving around a bit more!

----------


## Tahr

You guys are going to love this... 

Seriously though, what do you think?

----------


## Smiddy

If you ask me you should have to buy a lisence and there should be a daily catch limit on it, fines should be very large for breaking the rules 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

I am neither here nor there on it. 
The west coast whitebait are not under any threat in my opinion. If they were, why have there been record catches in the last few years?
Just because the rest of the country has alledgedly fucked their breeding areas will mean we have to follow suit with whatever outcome which sucks. 

I only fish for food. If I do get big catches I will sell a bit but not worried either way. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Manky ^looking bait up there , not fresh run bait thats for sure . Im with R93 on the I don't think its on decline (just going on my personal catches , last 5 yrs have got more bait for less time on river)  I sold bait for the first time ever last year & I regret that I did .
Personally I think they ban the sale of it from non registered stands . If you get caught selling make it same penalty  as paua or wet fish . Pisses me off that some big Thug gets to stay on the dole then  intimidate & bully  for his place on the river .

----------


## R93

> Manky ^looking bait up there , not fresh run bait thats for sure . Im with R93 on the I don't think its on decline (just going on my personal catches , last 5 yrs have got more bait for less time on river)  I sold bait for the first time ever last year & I regret that I did .
> Personally I think they ban the sale of it from non registered stands . If you get caught selling make it same penalty  as paua or wet fish . Pisses me off that some big Thug gets to stay on the doll then  intimidate & bully  for his place on the river .


Yup. Dole bludgers get the most out of it and usually make the biggest song and dance about their rights. 
I also hate when people from away think they own the river or a certain spot. 

I dont fish near anyone and if I do, I always go behind unless they are stupid and set in a dumb spot. 

I notice a heap more people around this week. 
I doubt I will be bothered getting a net wet till after the weekend even tho there is supposed to be a bit around. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> If you ask me you should have to buy a lisence and there should be a daily catch limit on it, fines should be very large for breaking the rules 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with Smiddy on this, I think it needs to be regulated by a daily weight limit per person & fines imposed for breaking it. It will limit the greed.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I remember about 20 years ago thinking that banning whitebaiting for 5 years would be a good idea and I remember Dad saying to me "bugger that I'll never get to fish for it again". 
You know the catches have improved over the last 5 or so years and I have no idea why. Do I think they will be extinct by 2050? no I don't. 

The west coast still has great habitat so the whitebait breed well and run well, the east coast has it's ups and downs however a lot of that can be due to the conditions. 
Some seasons the weather isn't settled enough, heaps of southerlies and rough seas yet when the conditions come right with northwesters along with the right moon phase they can really go off. 

When you hear some of the stories from years ago you can sometimes think they are in decline yet when you compare the number of people whitebaiting today compared to 50 or more years ago you can understand why the few that went out caught so many. 
If you added up all the 5 kg catches by the 50 or 100 people on the river today it would add up to the 5 people who caught 40 kg each all those years ago. Like everything the powers that be want to take another recreation off us, they seem hell bent on taking all the fun things out of this world so why not castle another fun activity. 

Enjoy it today folks because tomorrow it will be gone  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

I have only ever caught it myself a few times, I love it fresh trying to jump out of the pan but my work doesnt allow me to be a whitebaiter....so between a rock and a hard place I swap veni or fish for bait,get given the odd bit, and yes have bought some on occasion too........which puts me in a quandary......I dont think people should be able to catch hundreds of kilos even tonnes of it and sell the lot tax free and sit on a benefit the whole year long.
But I do want to be able to buy or barter for bait......
Of the 5 species we have here only some are endangered?

I dont have the answers but my kids love it too and I would like them to still have the od feed at 40 or 80years old



Perhaps a daily catch limit of something reasonable like 10 kilo?....allow the big runs up to breed.?

----------


## Boaraxa

> Manky ^looking bait up there , not fresh run bait thats for sure . Im with R93 on the I don't think its on decline (just going on my personal catches , last 5 yrs have got more bait for less time on river)  I sold bait for the first time ever last year & I regret that I did .
> Personally I think they ban the sale of it from non registered stands . If you get caught selling make it same penalty  as paua or wet fish . Pisses me off that some big Thug gets to stay on the dole then  intimidate & bully  for his place on the river .


Those bait where fresh until they entered the waimak hence the brown tinge to there heads the avon bait are not as fortunate & get knocked out from brown logs heading down stream let alone all the crap the townies wash down the gutter , ban the sale of bait aside from registered west coast stands , be interesting to see after all the work getting done on farms fencing off creeks etc makes a diff I find it interesting that a lot of negative comments come from the more populated places , perhaps crap catches reflects more on the town pollution

----------


## nelpop

Maybe license the commercial whitebaiters and those that sell it, not they guys that go out just to catch a feed. Theres enough to go around but people get greedy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Maybe license the commercial whitebaiters and those that sell it, not they guys that go out just to catch a feed. Theres enough to go around but people get greedy.


How does licensing commercial fishers do anything to help the fishery?

----------


## nelpop

Could make them think about whether they want to sell it if the license cost is high enough. The other alternative would be to band the sale of whitebait, just the same as not selling trout. That would then help stop the over fishing and big catch rates. I think it is all about making sure that the fishery is manage to insure future generations have a resource that they can  use free of charge.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I caught 3 kg's this morning in the surf, bloody hard work but worth it to have another great feed. I just love the stuff, we had a heap of rain last night but it was a lovely morning with a north to northwest wind blowing. Still not a lot caught really but I'm happy with my catch however I was in the perfect spot   :Pacman:

----------


## Russian 22.

It's good that someone likes it. I tried a free sample of a fritter at the clevedon farmers market and it was just really salty egg fritter to me. 

Is there a better way to cook them?

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> It's good that someone likes it. I tried a free sample of a fritter at the clevedon farmers market and it was just really salty egg fritter to me. 
> 
> Is there a better way to cook them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


If you don't like too much egg try mixing some flour, baking powder, salt, pepper then add some egg and finally some water until you get a nice runny batter then add the whitebait and stir well. Finally put a bit of dripping in the fry pan and get it hot them start cooking up your patties about 3 or 4 to a pan at a time  (yummy)   :Psmiley:

----------


## Russian 22.

> If you don't like too much egg try mixing some flour, baking powder, salt, pepper then add some egg and finally some water until you get a nice runny batter then add the whitebait and stir well. Finally put a bit of dripping in the fry pan and get it hot them start cooking up your patties about 3 or 4 to a pan at a time  (yummy)


White bait pan cakes sounds good

----------


## doinit

1 pound of bait and two eggs,pepper and salt.mix well and spoon into hot pan,butter gives them a better taste than oil.

----------


## doinit

> I'm with Smiddy on this, I think it needs to be regulated by a daily weight limit per person & fines imposed for breaking it. It will limit the greed.


Sadly mate you really know nothing about the Coast bait .

----------


## A330driver

Not trying to be facetious mate,I ve whitebaited the Wairarapa,Waikanae,Porirua areas.....Coast bait?....I’d be interested to hear...






> Sadly mate you really know nothing about the Coast bait .

----------


## doinit

> Not trying to be facetious mate,I ve whitebaited the Wairarapa,Waikanae,Porirua areas.....Coast bait?....I’d be interested to hear...


Check your pm mate.

----------


## A330driver

Mate.....thank you very much.....understand completely,and no issues there at all,......bloody awesome catch indeed,a good feed of fritters never hurt anyone....well done

----------


## Munsey

Cracker morning for it . Early Bird got hopefully good spot 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Not a bad morning for it today either. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> not a lot of water for putting the net in or is that a rising tide spot.


My back is to the river. Bit showing up so well which is all good.
Just had a kilo shoal go past my board as I typed this

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> great good luck with getting it in the net.


It's in. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> can send you my address for quality control tasting to save you the hassle of eating.


Someone else on the forum has that job and I owe him some anyway

I do have some left from last year you can try for me? If you're not ill for a couple days I will know it's still good

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Cracker morning for it . Early Bird got hopefully good spot 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


A even kilo , took  me all day . Not having much luck this year, wrong place at the wrong time stuff but thats fishing . Can't complain , nice day on the river with the pot licker , then the Mrs packing daughter, food & refreshments .

----------


## Gapped axe

my grand parents were cray fishermen in the far north, every year they would travel to Haast for the whitebait season driving down in old derelict vehicles, I didn't say they were great Cray fishermen . they were but the profits same as from whitebait went over the bar. I was whanaued to them at a young age and man did I have fun , till I went back home a few years later

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Went out for the last time this season, had a poor day with only 200 grams caught. I ended up with around 20 kg's from around 9 trips out, that's enough for me and the family. I hope everyone had a good season  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Shit for me , only 4ks for roughly 8 outings so far  :Sad: . Normally would catch around 10 to 20 kg by now

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Shit for me , only 4ks for roughly 8 outings so far . Normally would catch around 10 to 20 kg by now


Sorry to hear that Munsey, I hope the last 2 weeks treat you well and you get plenty

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

1.25 KG's caught yesterday, good feed last night and taking the rest to work for dinner tonight   :Thumbsup:

----------


## madmaori

Pretty poor so far around this neck of the woods-you know its shit when you can count them! hopefully it picks up soon

----------


## Got-ya

Best day for me this year so far was 7kg, Had a good run come though over the king tides which has slowed up now.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Got a good feed today

----------


## madmaori

Got to be happy with that! Still absolutely dead here at the moment.... heres hoping they come on soon , rather looking forward to a graze on the little bastards!

----------


## Munsey

Dead down here too .  2 1/2 lb weekend before last , 3 this weekend thats as in 3 whitebait for saturday and sunday  :O O:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Got to be happy with that! Still absolutely dead here at the moment.... heres hoping they come on soon , rather looking forward to a graze on the little bastards!


Yeah there is nothing like having that first feed of the season, tastes bloody fantastic for some reason. I am fishing a different river than normal because the mouth at my normal spot is going through a change and isn't much good at the moment.

Good luck to both you fellas, I hope things pick up for you

----------


## Lucky

God I love that stuff

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Got to be happy with that! Still absolutely dead here at the moment.... heres hoping they come on soon , rather looking forward to a graze on the little bastards!


How are things going up your way now  @madmaori? I managed another 1 KG today, I thought they were going to run quite good because I only had four lifts for my kilo but then they just stopped and I never saw a whitebait for 2 hours so I went home.

----------


## Got-ya

Happy days, nice lift.

----------


## madmaori

> How are things going up your way now  @madmaori? I managed another 1 KG today, I thought they were going to run quite good because I only had four lifts for my kilo but then they just stopped and I never saw a whitebait for 2 hours so I went home.


ended up with about a kilo or so a couple of weeks back buy i haven't been out since-to busy getting the stockcar ready for the upcoming season! hopefully get out in the next week or 2 before the season kicks off

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

It's good you got a feed, I hope you have some good catches before the season is over

----------


## Woody

Last night I watched NZF, Labour and Greens vote in a bill apparrently giving Sage the right to lock out whitebaiting in "DoC estate" and even over private lands after a two year phase in period. Nats strongly objected but could not carry a majority vote in parliament. I was disgusted that NZF supported this bill.

----------


## R93

> Last night I watched NZF, Labour and Greens vote in a bill apparrently giving Sage the right to lock out whitebaiting in "DoC estate" and even over private lands after a two year phase in period. Nats strongly objected but could not carry a majority vote in parliament. I was disgusted that NZF supported this bill.


May take a while but they're digging their own political graves.



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Last night I watched NZF, Labour and Greens vote in a bill apparrently giving Sage the right to lock out whitebaiting in "DoC estate" and even over private lands after a two year phase in period. Nats strongly objected but could not carry a majority vote in parliament. I was disgusted that NZF supported this bill.


I had a walk up the river mouth talking to all the local whitebaiters bloody good blokes I have known for years and I said to them all "are you making the most of your last season whitebaiting since the government is going to ban it" and they all said if that happens we will still keep coming.
Every one of them said that, and not one against.

----------


## R93

Weather hasn't been great since I got home from Canada. Rivers in flood a lot.
This week hasn't been too bad weather wise so have been out chasing a feed.
Awesome day today weather wise. 

Got around a kilo with a mate scooping and pot netting.
Signs are it is picking up but time left in the season is running out.

Will give it a good nudge for the rest of the season weather permitting. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

@R93......you ,or anyone attend the whitebaters meeting in Hokitika yesterday..... ....

----------


## R93

> @R93......you ,or anyone attend the whitebaters meeting in Hokitika yesterday..... ....


Didn't know there was a meeting mate.


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

Article was on RNZ website....


Quote....The proposed Indigenous Freshwater Fish Amendment Bill, would amend the Conservation Act.

The bill would stop some whitebaiters from fishing in conservation areas, and the National Party claims it will ultimately result in the prohibition of whitebaiting in New Zealand.

Hundreds of people attended a meeting hosted by the local whitebaiting association in Hokitika yesterday, and long-time West Coast whitebaiter Des McEnaney told Morning Report today whitebaiters there were feeling confused and under siege.

"These changes that have been promoted now in the legislation coming out have created more confusion, so whitebaiters have been deeply worried as to what's going on, the messages coming out," he said.

----------


## R93

Just spoke with a few people who would have been in the know and they're all unaware of any meeting happening.
Maybe the media (highly unlikely) screwed it up and are referring to one a month ago? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Anyone been out this season yet?

----------


## stingray

Bit coming up the Mot..

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Bit coming up the Mot..


Thats good. Might try my luck in the next week or so

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I got my first taste for the season, went scooping at the mouth and got enough for a couple of big patties.

Just good to get out in the fresh air and feel alive again, and the little buggers taste good as well

 :36 1 8:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Got over a kilo today, the body is feeling it though after a day in the surf.

----------


## Maca49

Be on my private land spot this week! Owners been doing really well at his spot!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Be on my private land spot this week! Owners been doing really well at his spot!


Good luck Maca

----------


## Maca49

Been getting regular feed to date,

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Been getting regular feed to date,


Lucky bugger, I have had a lean trot so far. My sport starts in 2 weeks so I won't get out much more.

----------


## Maca49

> Lucky bugger, I have had a lean trot so far. My sport starts in 2 weeks so I won't get out much more.


Being retired, I find the tides are a drag :O O:

----------


## Maca49

Left home at 7am, back at 8:30am with a feed for a few omelettes tonight, got enough in about 4 scoops, wind came up and buggared it

----------


## Maca49

1-1/2 pounds in a couple of hours, was a bit late going, try again in morning. Wind ripples on the water make it hard on the eyes!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Well done Maca. I got half a kilo after work yesterday, just gave it to a couple of bowling mates.

----------


## Maca49

> Well done Maca. I got half a kilo after work yesterday, just gave it to a couple of bowling mates.


I need to freeze a bit for later, really civilised where I was today, I’ll take a seat tomorrow and a coffee hahaha

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Bloody enjoyable and relaxing sitting up the river.

I usually go to the mouth but I went up river last night.

I hope you have another good day tomorrow.

----------


## Trout

The old Waitaki still ticking over a few kgs of bait,use to be a great salmon river yrs ago.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> The old Waitaki still ticking over a few kgs of bait,use to be a great salmon river yrs ago.


Yeh they are doing well there, Im just a bit tired to go out there at the moment.

You are right, use to be a great salmon river but not now worst luck.

----------


## Maca49

Hard day today, started at 7 am thru to 9:30 am, really slow, stragglers only in small shoals. I got about a pound and packed it in. Will be there again Tuesday, maybe with fewer on the river, it might help.

----------


## stingray

Great looking trout water ..I’d be a terrible stand owner …I’d be chasing sea runs

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Hard day today, started at 7 am thru to 9:30 am, really slow, stragglers only in small shoals. I got about a pound and packed it in. Will be there again Tuesday, maybe with fewer on the river, it might help.Attachment 179672Attachment 179673


Looks like a good set up Maca, well done on your catch today.

----------


## Maca49

> Great looking trout water ..I’d be a terrible stand owner …I’d be chasing sea runs


Had the bow wave of a Kahwai, scream from the other bank, straight across to me on the platform the other day. Should bait a rod as well!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I caught a kilo after work yesterday. Had a feed for lunch today. I have some holidays coming up so hope to get out again at some stage.

----------


## doinit

[ATTACH]180908[/ATTACH

!    Good shoal.
2 OK morning tide.
3 day off...tad too high.

Spent 20 odd yrs bustin my guts every season but that was the name of the game eh...good times if you have a strong back lol.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Good stuff, now thats what I call whitebaiting

----------


## Trout

Good whitebaiting doinit.As you say not everyday is like that.If i lived near by,id buy a couple of kgs of you.Enjoy yr dinners.

----------

